# Cant wait to get good at this dipping thing



## MRidge43 (Jul 23, 2012)

Prep, 3 coats black, one coat over the hood, roof, and trunk matte black with burnt orange micro flake. Then first of 2 coats of koi orange........













Then the burnt orange pearls from @kandypearls







Finished product....... not to bad.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

The Orange looks really good. How much did the supplies run you?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice job on the dip, it looks good. How long did it take and yes how much did supplies cost?


----------



## passionincar (May 14, 2013)

Nice... that came out real good... Not my choice of color but worth the effort.


----------



## MRidge43 (Jul 23, 2012)

Mick said:


> The Orange looks really good. How much did the supplies run you?


Ive spent a lot on gallons of dip (building an in house supply) but between the pro car kit, misc. Supplies and dip im gonna say around $600? Give or take a few dollars.


----------



## MRidge43 (Jul 23, 2012)

trevor_geiger said:


> Nice job on the dip, it looks good. How long did it take and yes how much did supplies cost?


Took 19 hours straight. 730am till 230am when the last door handle was put back on.....and the finished pic was taken at 1030am


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Looks really good and I'm sure the prep alone took awhile. Fonz would be proud. I think it would have looked really nice all orange but it's your car. I don't see too many Cruzes around me that stand out and trust me I look at 'em all.


----------



## MJReaper (May 12, 2013)

Looks good. I've always been interested in dipping. It's neat to see the whole car done. Good job.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

OMG! That's awesome. I was just thinking the other day whether anyone had dipped their whole car.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Looks real good. I like the contrast. I couldn't imagine prepping that, I'd never feel satisfied with the prep. haha.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks good. I have a question though.


Since the car was already dark blue. Why did you spray the rest of the car with the black base coat? Do you think it made that much of a difference with the Orange to have the black base coat versus just using the blue?


----------



## MRidge43 (Jul 23, 2012)

99_XC600 said:


> Looks good. I have a question though.
> 
> 
> Since the car was already dark blue. Why did you spray the rest of the car with the black base coat? Do you think it made that much of a difference with the Orange to have the black base coat versus just using the blue?


It was easier to tape off the the black considering I had to tape off the whole trunk, roof and hood/grill. And for more layers under the orange. Also had more gallons of black than kio. Haha


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

2 things; what did you do about the paint on the inside of the door? Like right next to the seats.

Why not do the chrome bars as well?


----------



## MRidge43 (Jul 23, 2012)

cdb09007 said:


> 2 things; what did you do about the paint on the inside of the door? Like right next to the seats.
> 
> Why not do the chrome bars as well?


I experimented with not doing the door jams this time. Will definitely be putting a lot on the jams next time I dip it. Doesnt look good not done


----------



## MRidge43 (Jul 23, 2012)

cdb09007 said:


> 2 things; what did you do about the paint on the inside of the door? Like right next to the seats.
> 
> Why not do the chrome bars as well?


I did do the chrome. But operators error forced the peeling .


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Good job! I'm planning on dipping my Vette this fall but I'm staying with white.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

MRidge43 said:


> Ive spent a lot on gallons of dip (building an in house supply) but between the pro car kit, misc. Supplies and dip im gonna say around $600? Give or take a few dollars.



Not bad, but that's brave. Don't think I could test myself for $600.


----------



## MRidge43 (Jul 23, 2012)

Mick said:


> Not bad, but that's brave. Don't think I could test myself for $600.


That is total with the spray gun, and random stuff like step stool, extra paint cups etc. Misc stuff. Just an estimate. total in everything ive bought is around 2000$....... but I want to get a business going with this.


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

******* love it!


----------

